# Kneesworth meet Wednesday 18th June



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

By popular demand (mentioning no names ;D), its time to suggest the next date for kneesworth, how does the 18th sound? I'm away the week before and as I want to go then that weeks out - sorry!!

If this really causes a problem then I guess I'll have to miss this one (the first one) so I plead, nay, beg that you will all be OK for the 18th ;D

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

18th is fine for me Graham.
Thanks for the post.
Mayur


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not sure as it could be :

18th Kneesworth
19th Go-karting
20th... Nurburgring weekend

so not much chance to prepare car, packing etc.

Lets say 50/50!


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

oh Drats, I was gonna try real hard to make the next one.

Alas I shall be taking Mrs B off to New York the following day so will have to cry off.

Its a dirty job but someones got to do it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> By popular demand (mentioning no names ),


 :

18th fine for me 

Clive


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D 18th. ok with me.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh no, I shall have to miss this one  (typical - now that I start modding I can't make the meets!)

We're off to sunnier climes the day before for 2 whole weeks ;D


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I should be up for this one, as a missed last month due to sunning myself 8)

E


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, probably okay for me as well - at least I (& Mayur) won't be looking at London maps this time - time for a spin in paulb's VX?

Moley


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Yep, probably okay for me as well - at least I (& Mayur) won't be looking at London maps this time - time for a spin in paulb's VX?
> 
> Moley


Paul's out of the country until July - dodging suicide bombs somewhere (his words not mine!), so the VX ride will have to wait 'till next time


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Great! - its looking good so far then ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Great! - its looking good so far then ;D
> 
> Graham


... except no ride in a VX 

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK then, not so great for Moley but as most of us have had a ride in it by now we can all describe it to you ;D or is that not the same?

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Temporarily back from East Africa, but will be back in the Southern Hemisphere by the 18th...

VX rides should be more fun by July as the car will have had its first mods by then


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> VX rides should be more fun by July as the car will have had its first mods by then Â


Woooo Hoooo ;D

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I should be able to make this meet ;D

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've cancelled Thursdays go-karting session so I will be able to prepare for the 'ring trip then.

Hence I'm now able to confirm attendance.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Get outa here Paul, come on, own up, you only cancelled your go karting cos you knew that I was going to buy you a beer ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doh! Am I that blatant? :

;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

See you all tomorrow 

SBJ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry guys, now up to 22,000 miles and really cannot keep stickin on the miles any more, this weekends up the smoke, next is the lake district then theres Petersfield thentheres my 4 Counties cruise phewwww. No more Kneesworth and no more Godalming either :'(

Well it was good to meet all the faces behind the names and will see you all occasionally eh ? Have an orange for me wont you ? Hope you have a good meet, cheers , John :-[


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry you can't make it tomorrow John but hats off to you for coming all that way on previous occasions, as you say, I'm sure we'll meet up again at other events. All the best m8.

Graham


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I should be there tonight.

Flight lands from Germany at 19:30 into Stansted. The (dirty) TT is in the car park, will drive straight to Kneesworth. This could all get screwed up if the flight is delayed, anyway if all goes to plan see you at around 8:30pm.

Craig


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh... marvelous night 

I wonder what two of those racing each other would sound like? ;D

Cheers, Clive


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

just managed to make it good to see u guys n gals again 
Graham, your car looks and sounds awesome  ;D

Cheers


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That was a great meet, thanks for all who turned up. Clive, sounds a good idea to me m8, how about two abreast down Knessworth high street at the next meet - that should get the wicked witch on her broomstick ;D

Phil, thanks for for kind comments m8, have a great holiday.

I'm definately going to look into getting some Tee shirts done for Burghley (sp?). I'll keep you informed on this but I think a white graphic of a TT and "The Knessworth Chapter" on a black Tee shirt would look cool especialy if we could all manage to get parked together - I'll work on it.

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Good meet as always, are your tyres stil smoking Graham ? One day we might be able to rope in the guy with the Silver TT who ignores us !
John


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A good turnout and night!

Thanks for the drink "rich boy"! :-X  : ;D


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like i missed a good one 

Got home to find a nail in the shoulder of my rear tyre, and didnt fancy driving over with the space saver on

Hopefully make it next time, if there is one next month as its so close to the annual meet?

E


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like i missed a good one 

Got home to find a nail in the shoulder of my rear tyre, and didnt fancy driving over with the space saver on

Hopefully make it next time, if there is one next month as its so close to the annual meet?

E


----------

